# Q9400 Voltage when overclocking



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 6, 2009)

It's at about 1.33v in bios which works out to be 1.304v actual.

When does it become to much voltage for it to be unsafe?


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 6, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Millsie (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, Thats sad... I would answer if I could but I have no clue xD Good luck though.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 8, 2009)

right around 1.45 volts for 24/7 use, 1.6v is fine for benching, and 1.9v is certain death


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 8, 2009)

just a noob said:


> right around 1.45 volts for 24/7 use, 1.6v is fine for benching, and 1.9v is certain death



You being sarcastic?

You're saying I have a lot of headroom left on this processor?


----------



## yhahh (Mar 8, 2009)

just a noob said:


> right around 1.45 volts for 24/7 use, 1.6v is fine for benching, and 1.9v is certain death



+1 :good:

you can go up to 1.7v under watercooling but it is the extrem limit! only for benchmark.
For 24/7 use, as said Just a noob, don't exceed 1.45v


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 8, 2009)

yhahh said:


> +1 :good:
> 
> you can go up to 1.7v under watercooling but it is the extrem limit! only for benchmark.
> For 24/7 use, as said Just a noob, don't exceed 1.45v



So it seems I could bang out 4.0ghz with no problem?!


----------



## yhahh (Mar 8, 2009)

ChrisUlrich said:


> So it seems I could bang out 4.0ghz with no problem?!



You'll tell us...


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 8, 2009)

What about FSB Frequency?  Right now i'm at 1800.  When does that become an issue?  How do I tell if that's causing me to become unstable?


----------



## yhahh (Mar 8, 2009)

For Q9400, CPU FSB at stock is at 1333MHz so I deduce the mobo FSB was at 333MHz and the CPU/FSB ratio was at 8 ? For a final CPU frequency at 2.6GHz at stock. 

Now CPU FSB at 1800MHz => mobo FSB at 450MHz
You've let the ratio on 8 ? And 3.6GHz stable with 1.33v in Vcore (bios) ??


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 8, 2009)

yhahh said:


> For Q9400, CPU FSB at stock is at 1333MHz so I deduce the mobo FSB was at 333MHz and the CPU/FSB ratio was at 8 ? For a final CPU frequency at 2.6GHz at stock.
> 
> Now CPU FSB at 1800MHz => mobo FSB at 450MHz
> You've let the ratio on 8 ? And 3.6GHz stable with 1.33v in Vcore (bios) ??



So far it's not totally stable.  It freezes after about 30-45 minutes of being on.  I just bump the voltage up one click everytime it freezes.  Voltage is at 1.336 in CPU-Z when playing WoW.


----------



## yhahh (Mar 9, 2009)

Try + 0.1v in the chipset.
If it doesn't work, pull the CPU ratio down and test the memory.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Mar 9, 2009)

yhahh said:


> Try + 0.1v in the chipset.
> If it doesn't work, pull the CPU ratio down and test the memory.



What? lmfao

Do what with the memory?


----------

